# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Turkish/middle-east or maybe indian knifes/daggers? Help requested

## Simon Køllgaard

Hi
Can someone help me to identify and tell me a bit on these two? They came to Denmark after being sold to a guy by a turkish co-worker in the 70's. At the moment these pictures are the best I got. I might be able to get better pictures. I can't help but wonder if they are cheap souvenirs? There seem to be a stamp though on one of them, maybe someone knows anything? Thanks a lot in advance, I will greatly appreciate any help.

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Simon,


Dating them to the 1970s seems possible. I remember having similar brought back for me in the early 1980s.
The smaller of the two is a modern version of a distinctive type called a 'Shabriya' from Jordan and crossing into Syria/Palestine.
The other of similar origin and a more generic 'Jambiya-esq' form.
They do find their way around the entire area as souvenirs. Mine came from a friend's trip to Saudi.
Often engraving on the blades will include a makers anme and even a date.

----------


## Simon Køllgaard

Thank you very much for your help. It was very useful.

----------

